# Bombed by a Leatherneck



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Not only did @LeatherNeck grant my MAW list he also destroyed my mailbox with these beauties.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nicely done, brother.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Peapaw said:


> Not only did @LeatherNeck grant my MAW list he also destroyed my mailbox with these beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy buddy and please, feel free to pass on any that you are not interested in. I tried to give you a wide variety so I totally understand if there is something that you wish not to smoke.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Were you a 0811 @LeatherNeck? That's some fine fire for effect!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Enjoy buddy and please, feel free to pass on any that you are not interested in. I tried to give you a wide variety so I totally understand if there is something that you wish not to smoke.


They're all new to me so of course I'm going to reduce them to ashes, never know unless I try.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Dran said:


> Were you a 0811 @LeatherNeck? That's some fine fire for effect!


LOL, nope but I did work closely with them, EOD, MIC LIC Engineers (they shoot a sidewinder missile attached to 1,800 lbs. of C4 over a mine field to clear it), and mortars.

BTW, I was 1833 (Assault Amphibious Crewman)...we did a lot of swimming.:vs_laugh: 
YAT YAS!!!


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Dangggg. Talk about some real anger issues.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Very nice @LeatherNeck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Peapaw said:


> They're all new to me so of course I'm going to reduce them to ashes, never know unless I try.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Enjoy the journey; most of those have been favorites of mine at some point.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Atta boy @LeatherNeck !


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

That @LeatherNeck fella is a solid guy.
Nice hit!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice bomb!!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Very nice @LeatherNeck


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow, beauty assortment!


----------

